# Naruto Volumes 1-27 RPG official thread



## Lacoste (Jul 21, 2009)

Plot - Follow the original storyline of Naruto with the choice of choosing your own characters. The Storyline goes up to the Sasuke Retrieval arc and starts at the Land of Waves arc.

In this RPG you don't level up. You gain hit points and chakra from the enemys you kill. When you kill an enemy you and your team split it. 3 team mates = 1 hp & chakra each, 2 team mates = 1.5 hp & chakra each, 1 team mate = 3 hp & chakra each

The starting characters are the following

Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Ino
Shikamaru
Choji
Kiba
Hinata
Shino

You can receive more characters by completeing certain story missions and complete a certain amount of missions. 

Some other characters you can play as later in the game are

Rock Lee
TenTen
Neji
Gaara
Temari
Kankuro
And many more I haven't even named half of the characters you can play as. 

Rules - 
1. Listen to what I say don't wonder off and choose whatever you want.
2. Play fairly don't try to use a jutsu you don't have.
3. Don't be a sore loser if you die and have to start the mission over again.
4. Don't swear constantly and without a reason.

B]Current members status[/B]
raitoangelic - About to start mission
Narurider - About to start mission - Jutsu 
No One - About to start mission

The OOC Thread


----------

